
The WebSpeech API Enables Voice Recognition and Speech Synthesis in the Browser - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/40534144131/the-webspeech-api-enables-voice-recognition-and-speech
======
mgkimsal
"The only downside of the Voice Recognition API is that it requires that you
be online, probably because it does the actual recognition on a remote server.
I’m not sure why since desktop computers are definitely powerful enough to do
it all locally,"

Likely 2 reasons:

1\. Local software would be easier to reverse engineer.

2\. Local software would be more difficult to update with new algorithms.

Possible issues of tuning for one language vs multiple languages in local
software might be a bear too.

------
tree_of_item
This is seriously cool. I'm simultaneously excited about this possibly being a
standard browser API, and worried that Google has an absurd advantage due to
their control over data.

I wonder how Mozilla would implement this: provide basic recognition and let
users choose a third party service to provide recognition, or perhaps strike a
deal with a third party themselves? Or am I underestimating their ability to
provide services like this?

